# water ingress into gearbox of peogeot boxer



## 110589 (Mar 14, 2008)

have just purchased a second hand Stargazer.on boxer cab and chassis
After a while second and third gears started to crunch.Garage informed me tht the second and third gears and sincromesh neede replacement and he gearbox was full of water.

The problem is that there is a pipe that takes the water from the engine to the gearbox and you rerout the pipe.Have done this but to no avail
They repaired this but problem with water in the gearbox is still happening>I am informed that this a common problem with these vehicles and is virtually incurable.Has anyone any pitive ideas that can cure this problem?


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh dear! You say that there is a pipe that 'takes' water to the gearbox? Explain.
What could be happening, is that rain water is getting onto the gearbox from a drain somewhere and getting into the 'box via a bung in the casing. Have a crawl around with a wander light and spray water onto the windscreen to see where the water goes. Good luck. H

Ps. get another garage to give an opinion.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

What year and chassis is the Stargazer?


----------



## 110589 (Mar 14, 2008)

The pipe comes out of the channell underneath the windscreen.On this model it is directed to the gearbox - why, I could not explain.The chassis is a 1999 peugeot boxer. Many thanks


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ossonflags. Welcome to MHF!

The Peugeot of that era has a reputation for 'water in the gear box'. It's one of those designs errors. Water from the screen has to go somewhere as long as it's not on the engine or the battery! :roll: 

So a pipe was arranged to direct the water through the engine bay. Sadly, the pipe ended out of sight and water was allowed to 'dump' onto the gearbox area, causing problems with gears AND speedo drives just inside the gearbox. :evil: 

The pipe needs redirecting away from any mechanical/electrical components, down towards the road. 

Once it's sorted, you'll have a vehicle that is a pleasure to drive (but not as nice as the new one!)  

If you pay your ten pound to subscribe to this forum, you will find your (our) problem well documented.

I do agree, however, that you should get a second opinion. 

Good luck


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Water*

Hi to all

The water runs down the windscreen into the scuttle, and out through the plastic drain, this plastic drain from the scuttle is not fitted very well, I removed the scuttle (caution the bolts are not as big as you think, and may snap off) and sealed up the joint where the drain is fitted into the lower scuttle housing,

The gear box, there are around 25 types of boxes, but most around 1998-1999 have a small vent on the top of the box, it may be close to the gear change shaft, it looks like a small plastic cap, 12mm dia, and maybe 6mm high, this can be lifted up and come off the vent hole, is yours still fitted ? also water can collect around the gearbox selector shaft if it's the type that come out the top of the box through a hard black plastic plate in the gearbox casing,

Hope this info is of some help.

Good luck. ...........PS... Just re-built my own gearbox due to loss of 2nd gear synchro, but there was no water in the gearbox, my box was the BVM ML5T parts made in 1998, and box built in 1999,


----------



## 110589 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks to you all especially Cowly who is on the right track!!

Would you tell me how you sealed the pipe to the scuttle.Have located that as were the leak is (top of the pipe into the scuttle)uesde the kettle test by pouring water in the scuttle and the leak showed uo immediatly.I have realy appreciated all your help


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
I had the same problem on our Boxer 1.9TDi built in 2000 and it is curable (I hope) :wink: 

After a gearbox shaft seal repair and new clutch fitting the garage didn't replace the scuttle drain pipe correctly as I discovered about six months later when the speedo stopped working - intermittently!

I checked the gearbox oil and it was a cream emulsion!

The garage flushed and replaced the gearbox and the speedo has worked ok for the last year so I must have caught it before the gears were damaged  
The drain pipe on my Boxer is badly designed with a small moulded flange retaining it in the metal scuttle and this had been displaced allowing water to run down the outside and into the gearbox breather. There is a dip in the top of the gearbox casting that allows a puddle of water to collect. I sealed it properly with a silicone sealant and check it from time to time. 

The rubber drain tube is about 50mm diameter and is quite long with a couple of bends in it to take it behind and below the gearbox.
A lot of water flows down it from the windscreen in heavy rain.

So scuttlegate is not a new fault - you think they would have learnt how to design a van by now (NOT) :roll: 

Steve


----------



## 110589 (Mar 14, 2008)

:?: Again thanks for that Steve.This looks like the anse to my problem.Did you have to disassemble the front grille and the scuttle below the windscreen in order to reseal the flange?This looks like quite a big job


----------



## 110589 (Mar 14, 2008)

Managed to reseal the pipe into the scuttle without disassembling anything!! 
a little tricky but put plenty of sealant round the flange end before putting it back from the botom of the scuttle.I also manged to get a piece of flexible drain pipe that extented the hose passed the engine and any electricle parts.Hopefully this has solved the problem.Again many thanks to all.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi 

Sorry I missed your previous posting 

Glad you've fixed it - hopefully  

I removed the grille sections and wiper blades to fix mine - the screws came out quite easily although they looked rusty as they are only self-tappers

Steve


----------

